# [SOLVED] emerge --depclean

## Xywa

Witam,

Po odinstalowaniu ffmpeg, zrobiłem emerge --depclean i mam mały problem:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.6.90_rc0-r2[X,encode,-jpeg2k,mp3,sdl,-theora,threads,vaapi,vdpau,x264] pulled in by:

 *     virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to do a complete update prior to depclean? The

 * most comprehensive command for this purpose is as follows:

 * 

 *   emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 * 

 * Note that the --with-bdeps=y option is not required in many

 * situations. Refer to the emerge manual page (run `man emerge`)

 * for more information about --with-bdeps.

 * 

 * Also, note that it may be necessary to manually uninstall

 * packages that no longer exist in the portage tree, since it may

 * not be possible to satisfy their dependencies.
```

Co z tym fantem zrobić?

Robiłem emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world ale to mi z powrotem instalowało ffmpeg.Last edited by Xywa on Wed Apr 11, 2012 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## znal

Wygląda na to że virtual/ffmpeg jest wymagany przez jakiś zainstalowany pakiet.

Można sprawdzić który to przez:

```
 equery d virtual/ffmpeg
```

Emerge chce instalować media-video/ffmpeg (domyślam się że o niego Tobie chodzi) ponieważ on jest z kolei pierwszym pakietem dostarczającym implementację dla virtual/ffmpeg.

Rozwiązania są co najmniej 2:

- zlikwidować wymagalność virtual/ffmpeg

- zainstalować inną niż media-video/ffmpeg implementację  virtual/ffmpeg

----------

## Xywa

```
# equery d virtual/ffmpeg

 * These packages depend on virtual/ffmpeg:

app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

app-misc/strigi-0.7.7 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

kde-base/ffmpegthumbs-4.8.1 (virtual/ffmpeg)

media-libs/gegl-0.1.6 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

media-libs/libquicktime-1.2.4 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

media-libs/mlt-0.7.8 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg[vdpau?])

media-libs/opencv-2.3.0 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.1 (virtual/ffmpeg)

media-sound/sox-14.3.2-r1 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

media-video/kdenlive-0.8.2.1 (virtual/ffmpeg[encode,sdl,X])

media-video/transcode-1.1.7 (>=virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90)

                            (postproc ? >=virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90)

media-video/vlc-1.1.13 (ffmpeg ? virtual/ffmpeg)

                       (vaapi ? virtual/ffmpeg)
```

W zasadzie głowny powód dla którego chcę usunąć ffmpeg i posprzątać system (a później dopiero zainstalować na nowo), ponieważ gdy uruchamiam audacity mam komunikat że brak jest ścieżki do bibloteki ffmpeg, pomimo iż ffmpeg jest zainstalowany. Nawet gdy w opcjach Audacitt -> edit -> preferences -> Libraries podawałem bezpośrednią ścieżke dostępu do wymaganej bibloteki, Audacity nie widział tej bibloteki...

p.s. W zcasie pisania tego postu zaskoczyło - tzn. Audacity widzi tą biblotekę - widocznie pomogło odinstalowanie i zainstalowanie ponowne (bez emerge --depclean). Sorki za zamieszanie [SOLVED]

----------

